# Anyone feeling glamorous?



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Just finished Cali's new dress and she is feeling glamorous in it.
feathers were crazy and added just the right touch


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is super cute!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is so cute! Great job, it looks great, and very glamourous.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

That is awesome. I love the trim!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is so pretty, love the feather trim


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

That jacket is adorable! And Cali looks so sweet in it.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> That is super cute!


aww thanks!



cprcheetah said:


> That is so cute! Great job, it looks great, and very glamourous.


Thanks, you don't think I am spoiling her do ya? LOL she loves her clothes 




Cambrea said:


> That is awesome. I love the trim!


Thank you 



elaina said:


> that is so pretty, love the feather trim


Thanks it just added the right touch to it I think



LovesMyPups said:


> That jacket is adorable! And Cali looks so sweet in it.


Thank you she is my shinning star!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

that is gorgeous, what a little supermodel


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

That is so cute. I love the material. Great job!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw that is so cute! great job!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you!! Cali has loved everything I make for her. you don't think I spoil her do you? LOL I thought she wouldn't like the feathers but I guess they were so soft she was ok with it.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

That is very cute! Good job!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww so pretty....i love the colours...


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Nnnoooooo, you aren't spoiling her! 

I love that first picture, she KNOWS she looks great and she is proud of it!

Now if I put something like that on Chloe those feathers would be torn to shreds (well at least the feathers she could reach anyway) in just a matter of seconds.

Cali is beautiful in her adorable new little outfit! Of course it's hard to improve on perfection!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, that dress is beautiful, and so is she!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh i love that its so pretty!


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

This dress is darling.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> Nnnoooooo, you aren't spoiling her!
> 
> I love that first picture, she KNOWS she looks great and she is proud of it!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I thought the same thing she wouldn't like it but she pranced around feeling like a star in it. it was so funny really. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words I love this girl she couldn't be any more perfect and glad I can make things to show her my love for her


----------

